# A Young Mans Dream - Mr Revill - Aircrafts - December 2016 - Visited With Permission.



## mockingbird (Dec 6, 2016)

*A* *Y*oung *M*ans *D*ream - *M*r *R*evill​



I have been really quiet recently possibly my personal choice, but with a few projects in the pipeline with some people who inspire me, I have been very reluctant to explore somewhat. My focus has been on a new job, possible house move and all these little projects for next year, aswel as the holiday season and travels to family new an old, exploring has simply been on the backfoot an has been for awhile.

Having spent some time in this area a month or so ago, I decided to track down these lovely beasts, I have never really been one for abandoned cars, planes, tanks or anything along that lines, my love remains with the buildings itself, but these are a fraction of history. So having done some research and over a few days, became rather friendly with the owner, I decided to pay him a visit an dust off my camera.

Mr Revill is a small gent, who seems to spend a lot of his time in the outdoors, running the farm rather than cosy next to a fire, but having spoke to him for awhile, I soon began to learn a lot more about his fascination, especially with these planes.

As I stood admiring his mini museum he began telling stories, saying how as a young boy he would watch many planes fly over, he spoke about seeing a few up close in his younger days and always wanting to possibly own one, infact it was his dream to own one! not a few aircrafts 


As he went deeper into conversation he soon began pointing at these flying beasts, "this one is from wales" - "that one over there is from up near Lincolnshire" - Oh where are you from?

So as a young lad he had always wanted to have a few planes for himself, I never asked him if he had ever sat inside them, but as he saw me taking a few pictures, he said if any are open I was welcome to sit inside, granted I would not say no, he then walked towards me an said he should really tidy up around them, having got them in an auction, an with some people asking for his permission to view them/photograph them he did say its not the best ground to enjoy them.



This *was* Mr Revills Collection:


_Hunting Jet Provost T.3 XN632 (wears XN623)
Gloster Meteor T.7 WH166
De Havilland Vampire T.11 WZ425
De Havilland Vampire T.11 XE979 – cockpit section rotted away
Hawker Hunter F.6 XF526
Hawker Seahawk FB.5 WF299 (wears WF105)_


As previously stated DH Vampire XE979’s cockpit is now entirely missing and the aircraft has been removed.


The remaining airframes are not in a great state, but could probably be renovated if they were to be removed, stored or covered from the elements in the very near future.

The sole complete DH Vampire and the Gloster Meteor are probably in most danger of falling apart, the lid on the Meteor is often open due to often being visited by ex aircrew who once flew her, as it is not easy to open and close after all these years of little use.

The Seahawk was once on display at Flambards amusement park near Helston, hence its ‘Flambards pink’ colour, and within a stones throw of its former Fleet Air Arm base at RNAS Culdrose. The aircraft is rusting somewhat with a covering of moss starting to appear, but appears to be in not too bad a condition, considering it has spent the last 30 odd years outside with little protection

So Mr Revill got his dream in a mini museum you can tell he has the fondness for them still, but maybe not so much as when he got them.

Anyway if you fancy a look, track him down have a chat, and see what he tells you, charming gent and didn't mind me spending a fair amount of time on his land

On with the pictures



































































Thanks for looking everyone ​


----------



## smiler (Dec 6, 2016)

Lovely report and pics MB, it's a pity the ex Flambards aircraft has deteriorated so much, though to be honest I prefer it now it has dulled a bit. Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 6, 2016)

smiler said:


> Lovely report and pics MB, it's a pity the ex Flambards aircraft has deteriorated so much, though to be honest I prefer it now it has dulled a bit. Proper Job, Thanks



Thanks smiler, its always good to add some history to places well a small section anyway especially about the planes an it's use after the main use, glad you appreciate it. Not one for permission visits, but sometimes you have too I guess


----------



## smiler (Dec 6, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> Thanks smiler, its always good to add some history to places well a small section anyway especially about the planes an it's use after the main use, glad you appreciate it. Not one for permission visits, but sometimes you have too I guess



Nowt wrong with permission visits, being sneaky is a lot more fun and permission visits can come with restrictions but if that's the only way you're getting in grab it.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 6, 2016)

Lovely stuff mate, some great shots there. Nice to see you apply your style to something a bit different. Really enjoyed that, thanks for sharing!


----------



## stu8fish (Dec 6, 2016)

Cracking set of shots there MB. Love a derelict plane myself and given a lottery win would have one in my garden.


----------



## thorfrun (Dec 6, 2016)

Excellent set there mate, for someone who admits not really liking the derelict vehicle scene that much you have an uncanny knack of applying your usual unique and imaginitive outlook on them( as usual), to be honest im pretty sure you could take a picture of my lower colon and still make it look good


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 6, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Lovely stuff mate, some great shots there. Nice to see you apply your style to something a bit different. Really enjoyed that, thanks for sharing!



Thanks mate, if I'm drawn to places or things I will go, something about them laying there and the owner sparked my curiosity, appreciate your feedback as always dude


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 6, 2016)

stu8fish said:


> Cracking set of shots there MB. Love a derelict plane myself and given a lottery win would have one in my garden.



How cool would that be owning a few old planes!! Aslong as you have people permission mate  cheers


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 6, 2016)

thorfrun said:


> Excellent set there mate, for someone who admits not really liking the derelict vehicle scene that much you have an uncanny knack of applying your usual unique and imaginitive outlook on them( as usual), to be honest im pretty sure you could take a picture of my lower colon and still make it look good



Why thank you! Highly appreciate your response, part time I photograph models, spare time derelict places so I usually am a dab hand at most things with my style of course, but very rarely any type of vehicles, but given a chance I shall give it a shot  now what's this about organs?  haha


----------



## tazong (Dec 7, 2016)

I have been away for a while for personal reasons but felt the the need to comment - a lovley post


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 7, 2016)

tazong said:


> I have been away for a while for personal reasons but felt the the need to comment - a lovley post



Thank you tazong  glad you liked it, hope all matters/personal reasons are okay now


----------



## Wrench (Dec 7, 2016)

That's a cool report 
Excellent pictures of an interesting place.
Nice one.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 7, 2016)

Captured these well.I enjoyed my visit to these.I thought you liked transport.I know I do.great post.planes always go down well.


----------



## shatners (Dec 8, 2016)

Really lovely set of photos mate and the black and white sets them off a treat!


----------



## sureshank (Dec 8, 2016)

nice set fella when i went he wasnt there i was gutted but his wife was very kind


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 8, 2016)

Tbolt said:


> That's a cool report
> Excellent pictures of an interesting place.
> Nice one.



Cheers Tbolt tried to make something of it while I had free roam


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 8, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Captured these well.I enjoyed my visit to these.I thought you liked transport.I know I do.great post.planes always go down well.



I rarely visit places which are related to cars, planes, ect I wouldn't say its top of my list, but I love the apocalyptic atmosphere of them, glad you liked them dude, these planes are rather special


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 8, 2016)

shatners said:


> Really lovely set of photos mate and the black and white sets them off a treat!



Cheers dude, black and white was going to be my main choice, but decided to take some in colour an lower my contrast down, wanted to use my 35mm 50mm and 21mm instead of wide angle shots, to make myself think more about the shot, rather than make it easy shooting, fixed primes make you think as you may know


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 8, 2016)

sureshank said:


> nice set fella when i went he wasnt there i was gutted but his wife was very kind



Cheers dude, rather unique to see them like this as they sit, the gents an interesting chap that's for sure!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 9, 2016)

Certainly my dream! Fab set there MB


----------



## night crawler (Dec 9, 2016)

What a collection, they really need to be looked after in a hanger and saved


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Certainly my dream! Fab set there MB



Cheers HughieD  id love to own a few planes in the backyard, but a shame they would be left like this post no doubt, they need somesort of cover really


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2016)

night crawler said:


> What a collection, they really need to be looked after in a hanger and saved



I agree Night Crawler, they need something to protect them, but rust as they must I guess, cant protect everything forever


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 11, 2016)

Sadly all the present owner has done is prolonged the inevitable journey to the scrap furnaces, they were in a pretty dire state internally when the owner got them via tender sales and disposal auctions. Aircraft need storing under cover, but not only that, the internals need proper inhibition otherwise everything just rots out. Mixes of alloy and steel assemblies are difficult to protect from electrolytic corrosion. In the 80's and early 90's I saw three larger and far more interesting collections reduced to spares and scrap, because all the airframes were just parked up on a bits of hardstanding, with no thought given to weather protection. Many years ago a good friend had an aerial crop spraying business and decided that a D H Tiger Moth would be useful company transport and purchased one quite cheaply! Well why not? So four of us formed a flying/maintenance syndicate and had nearly six years of fun between the crop spraying sessions - until the cash ran out! One day whilst flying back from the old RAF Wickenby airfield area, we spied what looked like a typical aircraft breakers site. Enquires on landing intimated that the aircraft were a memorial to pilot killed in a RAF jet crash and it had been put together by the pilot's father. We all deal with grief in our own way; but in my eyes the collection of rotting airframes was no memorial for a lost son - it was more a hideous reminder of the crash scene! The reason for keeping a nicely restored and hangared example of his aircraft is easily understood by anybody, what looks like a field of scrap take a bit of getting ones head around and sadly it all ended in acrimony, as eventually various 'bodies' insisted the area be returned to 'nature'.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow nice report mate!


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 12, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Sadly all the present owner has done is prolonged the inevitable journey to the scrap furnaces, they were in a pretty dire state internally when the owner got them via tender sales and disposal auctions. Aircraft need storing under cover, but not only that, the internals need proper inhibition otherwise everything just rots out. Mixes of alloy and steel assemblies are difficult to protect from electrolytic corrosion. In the 80's and early 90's I saw three larger and far more interesting collections reduced to spares and scrap, because all the airframes were just parked up on a bits of hardstanding, with no thought given to weather protection. Many years ago a good friend had an aerial crop spraying business and decided that a D H Tiger Moth would be useful company transport and purchased one quite cheaply! Well why not? So four of us formed a flying/maintenance syndicate and had nearly six years of fun between the crop spraying sessions - until the cash ran out! One day whilst flying back from the old RAF Wickenby airfield area, we spied what looked like a typical aircraft breakers site. Enquires on landing intimated that the aircraft were a memorial to pilot killed in a RAF jet crash and it had been put together by the pilot's father. We all deal with grief in our own way; but in my eyes the collection of rotting airframes was no memorial for a lost son - it was more a hideous reminder of the crash scene! The reason for keeping a nicely restored and hangared example of his aircraft is easily understood by anybody, what looks like a field of scrap take a bit of getting ones head around and sadly it all ended in acrimony, as eventually various 'bodies' insisted the area be returned to 'nature'.



As always your knowledge and insight is welcome and I also believe he has done nothing more but prolonged a journey to the scrap yards, but him holding these pieces of history has given me and many others an insight and in doing this hobby we have seen them let alone walking around and in fact sitting inside, he had always wanted to own one and why not I guess?1?! 

I really do love your insight and information given in reports, an yes we do all grieve in ways which makes it easier, so I can understand both sides of a coin in conjunction to your story, again thank you!  its always welcome on my reports!


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 12, 2016)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Wow nice report mate!



Thank you J_a_t_33 glad you like it!


----------

